# Samsung Galaxy S3 exploded



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2013)

This is bad and alert news for S3 owners 

Samsung Galaxy S3 explodes

tech2.in.com/news/smartphones/samsung-galaxy-s3-explodes-leaves-girl-with-thirddegree-burns/907260


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 9, 2013)

Pics or it didnt happen..
Edit:here

and here :
*files.newsnetz.ch/bildlegende/108312/1349510_pic_970x641.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2013)

not sure if the pic given in the news of the S3 or not.
but heard a lot about S3 explosions


----------



## Flash (Jul 9, 2013)

Very bad. What's the cause?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn, thats scary!!!


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 9, 2013)

Dont know excessive heat maybe..


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy Moly
Samsung ko maro Goli !!! 

Jokes apart, Seriously Horrified by the incident..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 9, 2013)

Could be the lithium ion batteries....remember nokia faced similar issue few years ago where some phones started exploding....maybe something similar with samsung...


----------



## Flash (Jul 9, 2013)

^ Nokia BL 5C ,to be exact.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 9, 2013)

Man its too much demanding what we do with these phones. Internet is ON 24 hours, its always looking for new Gmail, emails, google talk, facebook , fb messenger, whatsapp & god knows what......eating up the battery all the time
i turn off my data connection when not in use ..like night ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Nokia BL 5C ,to be exact.



I have that @home...its has so much swollen that the back cover of battery is not fitting properly


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I have that @home...its has so much swollen that the back cover of battery is not fitting properly



i think its pregnant


----------



## ico (Jul 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I have that @home...its has so much swollen that the back cover of battery is not fitting properly


Time to replace it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> i think its pregnant


 think some more u will get other thoughts also... 



ico said:


> Time to replace it.


btw its one of the phones I have @home...& we indians make full use of that (paisa vassool) 



powerhoney said:


> Damn, thats scary!!!



the most scary part is its unpredictable when it explodes...so have to look out for excess heat symptoms,smoke etc


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 9, 2013)

That is scary. But more often than not such cases end pin-points to some mis-use by the user.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

just when samsung was starting to boom in the smart phone market....


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 9, 2013)

S3 replaces C4. :haha:


----------



## truegenius (Jul 9, 2013)

> I have that @home...its has so much swollen that the back cover of battery is not fitting properly





Nanducob said:


> i think its pregnant



*avalonsguide.com/wordpressing/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Laughing_RoflSmileyLJ.gif

that means its not virgin mobile or no-kia


----------



## Krow (Jul 9, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Pics or it didnt happen..
> Edit:here
> 
> and here :


Do you have no sense? Why the hell did you post that graphic image of the burns? You're lucky not to get an infraction. DO NOT post graphic content, whether it is violence, injuries, porn or anything that is not safe for work (NSFW).


----------



## quagmire (Jul 9, 2013)

@Nanducob at least spoiler those pics!


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 10, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Man its too much demanding what we do with these phones. Internet is ON 24 hours, its always looking for new Gmail, emails, google talk, facebook , fb messenger, whatsapp & god knows what......eating up the battery all the time
> i turn off my data connection when not in use ..like night ..



After all it is smartphone na? 

I never turn off the data unless I want to save the battery


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I have that @home...its has so much swollen that the back cover of battery is not fitting properly



Recently only I replaced the battery. Guess what it was swollen too..


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 10, 2013)

Krow said:


> Do you have no sense? Why the hell did you post that graphic image of the burns? You're lucky not to get an infraction. DO NOT post graphic content, whether it is violence, injuries, porn or anything that is not safe for work (NSFW).





quagmire said:


> @Nanducob at least spoiler those pics!



Oops.Sorry..


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 10, 2013)

Wish my S3 too could also be exploded...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 10, 2013)

Krow said:


> Do you have no sense? Why the hell did you post that graphic image of the burns? You're lucky not to get an infraction. DO NOT post graphic content, whether it is violence, injuries, porn or anything that is not safe for work (NSFW).



did you almost get fired? ...

yea but please avoid, "gore"


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> i think its pregnant


 Agent smith is so witty..



NoasArcAngel said:


> just when samsung was starting to boom in the smart phone market....


S3 boomed..



truegenius said:


> that means its not virgin mobile or no-kia




There should be a heat sensor or something that needs to be in mobile. 
If it gets overheat (coz of constant use), the mobile should alert the user just like showing "Low battery" notifications.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 10, 2013)

I think the whole incident just happened abruptly.If heat was building gradually,she might have noticed it eventually and should have taken it from her pocket.So if thats the case a heat sensor would be less likely of any help.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Agent smith is so witty..
> 
> 
> S3 boomed..
> ...



I think mobiles already have heat sensors. My Atrix has heat sensors as per Android tuner.
And I has governed the clock as per the temperature ranges.


----------



## eggman (Jul 10, 2013)

Didn't a similar case occurred last year.
Turns out it was deliberately placed in microwave.

'Exploding' Samsung Galaxy S3 was deliberately placed in microwave and was not faulty says official investigation | Mail Online

We shouldn't jump to conclusions.


----------

